# Topics > Conversational AI > Messengers >  Allo, messaging app, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA - allo.ai

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

allo.google.com

facebook.com/googleallo

Allo on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

"Saying hello to Allo and Duo: new apps for smart messaging and video calling"

May 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Say "Hello" to Allo, Google's New AI-Powered Messaging App

Published on May 18, 2016




> Google's new Ai-powered messaging app, Allo, lets you chat with Google while you chat with your friends. It's the first step toward making Google truly conversational.


"Google’s new Allo messaging app gets its edge from AI"

by Cade Metz
May 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Google’s new Allo and Duo chat apps: first look

Published on May 18, 2016




> Google just announced that it will be releasing two new apps this summer. Allo is a messaging app that lets you do Google searches in your chats. Duo is a fast video chat app.


Article "Allo is a messaging app with Google built right in"
Google sliding into your DMs

by Dieter Bohn
May 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Say hello to Allo, Google's answer to Facebook Messenger

Published on May 18, 2016




> Google's new Allo app goes beyond simple messaging by using machine learning to suggest responses, recognize pictures, surface search results and book restaurant reservations.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google debuts Allo, an AI-based chat app using its new assistant bot, smart replies and more"

by Ingrid Lunden
May 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google's Allo puts AI in a messaging app"
It's a smart messaging app that incorporates Google's machine learning.

by Nicole Lee 
May 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Google Allo puts an assistant in your pocket

Published on Sep 20, 2016




> Though there is no shortage of chat apps available, Google Allo has distinctive features like Assistant, Smart Replies and Incognito Mode.

----------


## Airicist

How to use Google Allo

Published on Sep 20, 2016




> Google’s new messaging app, Allo, is a perfectly fine texting app. It also has the Google Assistant, which can join your conversations.


"Google Allo review: This is fine"
Say hello to the new Google Assistant in this new chat app

by Dieter Bohn
September 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Google Allo Hands-On Preview: Yes, it's a preview

Published on Sep 21, 2016




> Google's new Allo messaing app centers around its new "Assistant" bot that can cater to every one of your searching needs... except that in its preview mode, it just can't yet.

----------


## Airicist

Behind the design: Google Allo selfie stickers

Published on Oct 9, 2017




> Jason Cornwell, head of design for Google Allo, shares the process behind designing selfie stickers.

----------


## Airicist

"The latest on Messages, Allo, Duo and Hangouts"

by Matt Klainer
December 5, 2018

----------

